# Pranzi forum



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2019)

Anni fa frequentavo un posto simile a questo e che ora non esiste più.
Era talmente tanta la confidenza che si era creata, che due tre volte l'anno ci si vedeva tutti a pranzo o a cena, lunghe tavolate di corna subenti e corna facenti riuniti.
Tutta questa conoscenza ha fatto perdere il bello, quantomeno io lo trovo bello, di scrivere a perfetti sconosciuti con grande spontaneità, le proprie preoccupazioni e sofferenze, era venuta meno la disinibizione.
E così il forum implose su stesso, perché nessuno diceva più nulla di profondo mettendo a nudo se stesso per una sorta di vergogna.
Piano piano ce ne andammo tutti perdendoci ed io lo considero un esperimento sociale fallito.
Avete mai vissuto esperienze simili?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa frequentavo un posto simile a questo e che ora non esiste più.
> Era talmente tanta la confidenza che si era creata, che due tre volte l'anno ci si vedeva tutti a pranzo o a cena, lunghe tavolate di corna subenti e corna facenti riuniti.
> Tutta questa conoscenza ha fatto perdere il bello, quantomeno io lo trovo bello, di scrivere a perfetti sconosciuti con grande spontaneità, le proprie preoccupazioni e sofferenze, era venuta meno la disinibizione.
> E così il forum implose su stesso, perché nessuno diceva più nulla di profondo mettendo a nudo se stesso per una sorta di vergogna.
> ...


Qualcuno di noi si frequenta fuori
Direi che al momento unire virtuale e reale ha solo rafforzato i nostri rapporti
Poi qualche cantonata è stata presa, fa parte del gioco
Continuo a pensare che ne sia valsa la pens


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Se riuscite a fare colazione si può fare


----------



## Foglia (20 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa frequentavo un posto simile a questo e che ora non esiste più.
> Era talmente tanta la confidenza che si era creata, che due tre volte l'anno ci si vedeva tutti a pranzo o a cena, lunghe tavolate di corna subenti e corna facenti riuniti.
> Tutta questa conoscenza ha fatto perdere il bello, quantomeno io lo trovo bello, di scrivere a perfetti sconosciuti con grande spontaneità, le proprie preoccupazioni e sofferenze, era venuta meno la disinibizione.
> E così il forum implose su stesso, perché nessuno diceva più nulla di profondo mettendo a nudo se stesso per una sorta di vergogna.
> ...


Io posso dire che di me come ho parlato qui dentro, credo comunque di non averlo mai fatto altrove. Al di là di particolari che ho ovviamente omesso perché altrimenti facevo prima ad iscrivermi con nome e cognome  
E le persone che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere sono state conferme, nel senso che come nel forum, anche fuori dal forum. E credo che sia questo il fattore che scrimina, tra un collante ed un elemento implosivo. Sicché la conoscenza non ha spostato il mio modo di interagire qui dentro, nel senso che se comunque mi sento anche di dire una roba fuori dai denti, o comunque una opinione che non avalla il comportamento di qualcuno che ho conosciuto, la conoscenza reale non mi impedisce di dirglielo. Sicuramente, se fuori ho parlato di dettagli (suoi o miei) che qui non hanno fatto ingresso, qui non fanno ingresso  (e mi aspetto altrettanto). Ma appunto non alterano il "come nel forum, anche fuori", perciò no problem. I problemi di implosione per me nascono quando forum e reale non stanno dalla stessa parte, altrimenti la conoscenza  (ovviamente già premessa una certa affinità ed interesse) e' solo un piacere aggiunto.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se riuscite a fare colazione si può fare


Io la faccio alle 5.30 colazione...dove ci troviamo?


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la faccio alle 5.30 colazione...dove ci troviamo?


Troppo tardi per me


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2019)

e





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la faccio alle 5.30 colazione...dove ci troviamo?


Se passi in zona Chiaravalle ok.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> e
> Se passi in zona Chiaravalle ok.


Lavoro all'ortica, se vuoi un giorno ci troviamo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lavoro all'ortica, se vuoi un giorno ci troviamo.


Fai il palo?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai il palo?


No però lavoro in una banda....de maltrainsema!


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lavoro all'ortica, se vuoi un giorno ci troviamo.


Perché no?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no?


Io mi sposto sempre su due ruote, quindi non ho problemi di traffico. In che zona sei tu?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Come accettato grazie


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come accettato grazie


Rispondi a me?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Rispondi a me?


Boh, un po' all'universo mondo.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh, un po' all'universo mondo.


Non era mica un invito.


----------

